# Can I overfeed young frogs?



## frog_newbie (Sep 5, 2007)

Hi,

I have 2 Luecs around 4-5 months old and I read somewhere that some people feed young frogs twice a day. I have been doing this, about 15 Hydei per frog per feeding, so 30 per day each. Is this ok or way to much? They eat most of them and continue to look for more after they are all gone. If this is ok around what age should I start cutting back feeding. I have read a lot of people feed their adult frogs once every two days.

Thanks,
Bruce


----------



## Curt61 (Jan 16, 2007)

Hey, don't worry about feeding young frogs to much, unless there are flies crawling all over them and the frog is full. When frogs are young they need more food because they are growing. I keep feeding my frogs until they are full every day. If your frogs are still looking for flies after all the flies are gone I would feed them more. I just feed all my frogs and if any of they start to look thinner I just put more flies in their tank every day or every other day.

Curt.


----------



## slaytonp (Nov 14, 2004)

I agree that froglets and juveniles need a generous supply of food, as long as it isn't all over them. It is only as adults that they may tend to over-eat and become obese. Leucs are one of the species that seem prone to getting an "Idaho Butt," or "McDonald's syndrome." So watch them as they mature, and cut back or skip days if they appear to be getting obese. 

I'm not sure how one relates this in the same way to froglets vs adults in the wild where one would assume the same food would be available to either, but in captivity, there is definitely a problem with over-feeding certain species of adults, leucs among them.


----------

